# Orlando owner restrictions?



## margaritalover (Mar 25, 2013)

I own Orlando TS.  Are there any exchange rules prohibiting me from exchanging my week for a different Orlando TS?  Can I purchase "away getaways" in Orlando?   Is there any way I can find out what I kind of trading power my week would garner?

-Kelly


----------



## Platinum Interchange (Mar 26, 2013)

Hello Kelly,

Platinum Interchange allows for you to exchange into any resort in the area depending on availability. We have great deals on Nightly and Weekly Rentals, please visit our website for prices and availability. Please call a Vacation Counselor regarding the trading power of your week.

platinuminterchange.com

1-800-854-2324

Thank you


----------

